# Machining Another Ashtray



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Those of you who have read the cigar reviews that I post here may have noticed the ashtray in the photos. Nothing spectacular, but it is an ashtray that I made a long time ago in my early machining days.

I decided to machine myself another one, and I thought some of you might be interested in the process.










I designed the ashtray in AutoCAD, and after toying around with a shape/design I liked, I started playing with color schemes.










I decided on this one. It reminds me of old hotrods and such. I don't know why, I just like it.

Design finished, I spent some free time machining away at it.



















Sorry about the picture quality in these, they were taken on my cell phone.

Here are some photos of the machined piece.










A phone pic.










A camera pic of it when I got home.

I guess technically it's usable now, but I still plan on painting it later on. Hopefully later this week.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That looks really nice. The color scheme you chose is very cool. Can't wait to see it in full color! Nice work!!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good job Dom! Youze gots skillz! :thumb:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Great work, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that looks great. Exactly the kind of ashtray i would get.

I wish I had some of those skills of yours too, lol.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey unsafegraphics, im not familiar with machining at all but would you be able to make one of those anodized but with multiple colors or does it depend on the type of metal?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

thats pretty damn cool right there.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

AWESOME!!!! I'm assuming that's aluminum? How much does that puppy weigh?


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! What kind of mill do you have...looks like a Bridgeport? I assume it's CNC? I have a Seig KX3 complete with quick change toolholder that I've never even plugged in. One of my goals this year is to learn how to use it and make something reasonably complicated. Hell of a learning curve with these things I'm finding.... :bounce:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice. I would love to make stuff like that all day!


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Awesome! :first:


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice Job:tu

can't wait to see it painted


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

nice craftsmanship! well done looking good!


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

That is so freakin awesome. Can't wait until it is finished.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

great design !!! :thumb:

reminds me of art deco, 

maybe you could try some deco style pattern's in your cad program
and create one with a nostalgic look ! (just a thought ) :dunno:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, first of all, thanks for all of the compliments! Always great when someone takes interest in the things you do.

Second, let's see how much of this I can answer.



KINGLISH said:


> Very nice. I would love to make stuff like that all day!


Yeah, me too. Unfortunately, only my free time can be devoted to it, the rest of the day gets devoted to machining aircraft parts.



cubicdissection said:


> Nice! What kind of mill do you have...looks like a Bridgeport? I assume it's CNC? I have a Seig KX3 complete with quick change toolholder that I've never even plugged in. One of my goals this year is to learn how to use it and make something reasonably complicated. Hell of a learning curve with these things I'm finding.... :bounce:


*I* don't have any mills, though I wish I did... That one belongs to my job. It's a Bridgeport knock-off (though we have multiple bridgeports there) with an SMX (upgraded MX3) conversational CNC system controller. It has a pneumatic quick change for tooling, which kicks ass and saves loads of time. We also have a pair of HAAS VF3 CNC Milling Centers. All of which I run pretty regularly.



FiveStar said:


> AWESOME!!!! I'm assuming that's aluminum? How much does that puppy weigh?


Yes, it is 6061-T6 aircraft grade aluminum. It weighs 1 pound and 2.2 ounces.



obleedo said:


> Hey unsafegraphics, im not familiar with machining at all but would you be able to make one of those anodized but with multiple colors or does it depend on the type of metal?


I cannot personally anodize anything, as our facility does not do that. But anodizing can only be done on certain metals (aluminum and titanium are the only ones that come to mind.) And as for multiple colors, masking anodization doesn't work too well. the best you could hope for was a sort of poorly done tie-dye thing.

Thanks again for all of the compliments. I'll post pics of the finished product when I finish it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job!!
Wish I could make stuff at work like that.

My uncle is a Master Machinist in Milwaukee who machines parts for Boeing alot.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info man, just want to say it came out awesome! It looks simple and classy. Ever think about selling them or just making them for yourself?


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

lol way to put me to shame! Great work there. i wish my shop was set up to do stuff like that.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

That's a very sexy ashtray, Dom! Nice work!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

obleedo said:


> Thanks for the info man, just want to say it came out awesome! It looks simple and classy. Ever think about selling them or just making them for yourself?


This has been asked to me before. Since I have no machines of my own, I do not do work for others.

However, it is a goal of mine to own a few machines (for those of you in the know, I'm looking to get a small CNC lathe, a table-top CNC Mini-mill, and a bridgeport with a conversational controller). With those machines I plan on making things such as this to sell.

I love machining, but doing personal work on the job isn't something that I can do regularly.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

damn nice ashtray. if you ever do get your self set up. let me now. i got a thing for aluminum. and to thing i chose the guitar....im a dumbass.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That ashtray is giving me some extreme wood! That is a conversation piece if I ever saw one. Nice work and what does it feel like to have that kind of talent?


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

thats a good looking tray man.. shit im still using a shot glass. haha


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

socapots said:


> thats a good looking tray man.. shit im still using a shot glass. haha


hey. mines a christmas bowl my wife was fixing to toss out. lol


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow, real nice piece. Being that I have a hobby of working on older cars and seeing buddies having to machine custom parts I can really appreciate the work you did for a nice slick ashtray. Very nice!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Finally painting it up today.

Wet-sanded it then primed it. Here it sits drying.










I had some crimson primer, but it ran out halfway through, so grey is what it got.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

oooohhhh goodie, cant wait to see the final product.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Laying down the white...










I use heat-resistant engine enamel for the slot and bowl, so that he heated 'gar and ash won't [email protected]#$ up my paint.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

this is freakin awesome. wish you could sell them cuz i would definitely buy one. i love diy stuff.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

cant wait to see it in action...lol.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

That's awesome! I'd love to share a design I have with you to see if it would be possible to have it machined and to get your opinions on the design. I have no access to any machines like this but I love the idea. I'm sorta prototyping my design out of wood right now (slow process). 

I've got the design specs (just not in any sorta CAD format) drawn out with dimensions and everything labeled.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Looking great !


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Took me a while to get these up. Sorry.

I ended up bead-blasting it and starting over with the paint.

Here's the final product:










And here it is in action:


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

freakin sweeeet. too bad you can't make more in other color combos! i'd drop some cash, fast. how much does it weigh btw?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

bouncintiga said:


> freakin sweeeet. too bad you can't make more in other color combos! i'd drop some cash, fast. how much does it weigh btw?





unsafegraphics said:


> it is 6061-T6 aircraft grade aluminum. It weighs 1 pound and 2.2 ounces.


I would love to make others, but doing so at work just isn't an option.

Maybe next time I get a chance to make one I'll sell/raffle it off on here.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> I would love to make others, but doing so at work just isn't an option.
> 
> Maybe next time I get a chance to make one I'll sell/raffle it off on here.


Very nicely done!!!!!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know about the type of tools you use to cut, but can you do the same thing with a nice piece of wood, like mahogany?


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Hmmmm.... I took unsafegraphic's design file (with his permission) and I'm having a few made. :biggrin:

I'm getting them anodized in black.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I should fire up the blast furnace and cast a few. I just need to build some wooden templates and see if I can make it work.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Qball said:


> Hmmmm.... I took unsafegraphic's design file (with his permission) and I'm having a few made. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm getting them anodized in black.


Cool!!!!! I love the look of the bowl of that tray! Very nice with the ribbing! Will you keep it that way, or smooth it out?


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i agree, the ribbing looks pretty bad ass, wish someone would sell these bad boys! lol. not that i got money now anyway....but when i do....lol. good job!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

About those ribs:

Are those intentional, or a "speeds-and-feeds" f**k-up that just came out cool looking?

Either way, I'm glad the files worked for ya! 

PM sent BTW.


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

That is great looking. Looks like something from Porsche Design.


----------

